# Meet Migaloo



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2017)

Migaloo is a national celebrity in Australia. I've never seen him but I would dearly love to do so.

He is one of the  reasons I am against whaling in the Antarctic.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful. I am against whaling period. Vive l'Greenpeace.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 19, 2017)

Actually Greenpeace isn't the organisation that is fighting to save southern whales. Sea Shepherd was the organisation that harried the Japanese whalers in the sanctuary areas south of Australia but the whalers' technology is now making it impossible for them to have any effect so it will be open slather this year. Our government does nothing although we did take the whalers to the International Court and won. The Japanese are ignoring the court's judgement.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh no, that's so sad!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful animal, are the white ones very rare, don't think I've ever seen one?


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2017)

Whale watching is a favourite past time as they pass by the Australian east and west coasts twice each year. The humpbacks are spectacular and often take a spell in harbours and bays. This one was photographed near Sydney.






.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 20, 2017)

White whales are very rare which is why everyone hopes to get a glimpse of Migaloo.
 He makes headlines when he is sighted. 
We are very protective of him and hope he has a very long life.


----------

